# What can I say??



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

: What can I say?
This is a neat video of a dog, cat and rat...... 
----- 
This is a video of a homeless man in Santa Barbara and his pets.

They work State Street every week for donations.

The animals are pretty well fed and are mellow.

They are a family. The man who owns them rigged a harness up for his cat so she wouldn't have to walk so much (like the dog and himself).

At some juncture the rat came along, and as no one wanted to eat anyone else, the rat started riding with the cat and, often, on the cat!

The dog will stand all day and let you talk to him and admire him for a few chin scratches.

The Mayor of Santa Barbara filmed this clip and sent it out as a holiday card.

click below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=D85yrIgA4Nk&feature=player_embedded <http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=D85yrIgA4Nk&feature=player_embedded>

Ray.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

That's amazing!

Catz


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As you say the animals look well cared for and, most surprisingly, relaxed!! 8O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

There's a guy who works for tips in Key West doing something similar with a dog, cat and mouse. Amazing how they all stay like that for hours on end.


----------

